
Twake – Ultimate Collaborative Workspace - chamerling
https://github.com/TwakeApp/Twake
======
chamerling
Twake is an open source collaborative workspace. It can be self-hosted and
easily integrated into your teams. Twake offers all the features for
collaboration :

Team chat Storage space Team Calendar Todo list Video call

